
Apple and Ireland: It’s more complicated than meets the eye - fforflo
https://www.aei.org/publication/apple-ireland-more-complicated-than-meets-the-eye/
======
jupiter2
It's always more complicated for the powerful manipulators of our society.
And... businesses are people until they're not.

